# Advice for Admission to USC Peter Stark Producing Program



## LC Lou` (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello all!

I'm applying for the Peter Stark Producing Program at USC and am looking for any great advice on how I can set my application apart from the rest? What should be highlighted in the letters of recommendation? Also, specifics on what the program looks for in candidates. 

Thanks in advance!


----------

